# Hurthle cell



## chloe (Jul 31, 2010)

My "inconclusive" FNA was "Inconclusive" but showed "abundant Hurthle cells in clusters and "a differential diagnosis of adenomatous hyperplasia with prominenet hurthle cell change."

That sounds a lot like malignancy to me. How can the results be "inconclusive." I am getting referred for surgery.

Can someone explain these results to me?

Thanks,
chloe


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chloe said:


> My "inconclusive" FNA was "Inconclusive" but showed "abundant Hurthle cells in clusters and "a differential diagnosis of adenomatous hyperplasia with prominenet hurthle cell change."
> 
> That sounds a lot like malignancy to me. How can the results be "inconclusive." I am getting referred for surgery.
> 
> ...


Hi, Chloe!! Okay, there are Hurthle cells indigenous to Hashimoto's and Hurthle cells indigenous to cancer.

Please read this .............

http://www.thyca.org/fna.htm

http://www.thyca.org/fna.htm

I do think it would be best to have it out.


----------

